# Best arrow for my daughters bow



## scooter03 (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi we just purchased a diamond prism for my daughter yesterday the cut down some black eagle 400 spline arrows was this the right choice she's 8 with a 19 inch draw length and she's pulling maybe 20 pounds what's the best arrow to get speed and target penetration for thanks in advance


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

400 spine is WAY too stiff. She should be in some 600 or 700 spine arrows. Sometimes these will be called 30-50 spine because that is the draw weights they can handle. Black Eagle offers the Carnivore and X-Impact arrows that are very lightweight but they are a little on the higher end, especially the X-Impacts. Black Eagle also makes the Outlaw which is a cheaper arrow but a little heavier. Any of these should work in the correct spine. I would also get them cut long for when she grows.


----------



## Blasey (Oct 29, 2015)

I purchased the Outlaw arrows @ 500 spine for my daughter, she's shooting 32 lbs. They seem to be working great, now I just need to work on getting her back shooting again, and consistency...


----------



## scooter03 (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks alot yesterday we bought some goldtip lightning youth arrows so hoping that they do well I had them cut down some but some room to grow I figured a full 28 inch wasn't necessary


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

At that draw weight and length, don't worry about spine. Just let her have fun shooting. Once she gets more into it, then you can worry about what actual spine she needs. Right now she'd be in the 1000 spine range or maybe even weaker. You'll have a VERY hard time finding hunting shafts in that light of spine. 

I started my wife with 500 spine Beaman bowhunters, which she shot pretty dang well, and when she decided she wanted to get more into it, I got her a set of Easton Carbon One shafts in the 810 spine. She uses 90gr points and a 40lb bow drawing 27 5/8". They fly like darts and she can shoot 70m and beyond with them. 

Good luck with your daughter and have a ton of fun!


----------



## Mr.Poindexter (May 29, 2016)

While not a hunting arrow, PSE makes a Razorback arrow with feather fletches that is 1000 spine and when I cut them down for my girls weighed less than 200 grains. With the small diameter tip, they get great range and penetration on targets. Unless she was hunting from a tree and had some gravity assist on her arrow speed, I would be hesitant to have her hunt anything bigger than a squirrel.


----------



## Mr.Poindexter (May 29, 2016)

I just checked and my daughter is also a 19" draw and pulling 20lbs. She shoots 30 meters at the FITA events and maximum 30 yards at the outdoor 3D events. The only worry is with the feather fletches, if there is rain she will have some problems unless we cover the arrows in her quiver to keep them dry. I think they are like $6 per arrow and can be purchased individually.

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/pse-razorback-youth-arrow.html


----------



## comprar (Nov 9, 2015)

I started my wife with 500 spine Beaman bowhunters. Not bad for me.


----------



## Gthomas2383 (Aug 2, 2017)

Carbon express make the Mayhem Jrs. They are a 20/40 carbon arrow for up to 40lb draw weight.


----------



## Purity02 (Jun 15, 2016)

i like x10


----------



## MMB1 (Jun 25, 2018)

500 spine Beman Hunters or Bass Pro Blackouts Envy are great for the kids.


----------

